# Kaufberaung für einen Noob Radon



## Eosride (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

hoffe ich poste hier in die richtige Unterkategorie wenn ich bitte ich um  Nachsicht

Bin fast absoluter Noob was Montainbikes angeht, naja nicht ganz ein Paar technische Details kenne ich schon.
Nun zu meinem Problem. Ich hab mich für die Marke Radon entschieden weil Bonn nicht so weit weg ist, desweiteren sind die Bikepreise doch günstiger im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern, und die Qualität der verbauten Komponenten  ebenfalls top ist.
Also ich suche ein Hardtail bis 1000 und habe folgende Bikes in die Wahl genommen:
1. Das ZR Team 7.0
2. Das ZR Race 6.0 Sram 26" oder 29" keine Ahnung

Ich möchte mit dem Bike ins Gelände, es sollte für gemütliche Schotterturen mit der Frau gut sein (selten) aber hauptsächlich für härteren Geländeeinsatz was taugen wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin. Ich möchte schon etwas mit dem Gerät reißen können, also kleine Sprünge und sowas sollten drin sein. Reserven nach oben wären auch gut, möchte nicht nach einem halben Jahr feststellen das das Bike schrott ist bzw unterdimensioniert.

Das ist mir noch unklar:
- 26" oder 29", das 26" Rad ist wie ich verstenden habe wendiger also eher für Gelände geeignet richtig? Welche Nachteile hat es gegenüber dem 29" bzw was würdet ihr nehmen
- Sind die Unterschiede in der Rahmengeometrie zwischen dem ZR Team und dem Race groß was Sportlichkeit angeht? Oder anders gefragt kann man mit dem Race auch ne gemütliche Runde drehen (mi Frau)?

Hoffe das ich das wichtigste beschrieben habe.
Würde mich über ein Paar Meinungen freuen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## filiale (23. Januar 2013)

Fahre doch mal nach Bonn und laß Dich beraten. Die erklären Dir alles. Nur nicht Samstags hinfahren, da ist die Hütte voll und keiner hat Zeit für Dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (24. Januar 2013)

Eosride schrieb:


> ...aber hauptsächlich für härteren Geländeeinsatz was taugen wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin. Ich möchte schon etwas mit dem Gerät reißen können, also kleine Sprünge und sowas sollten drin sein. Reserven nach oben wären auch gut, möchte nicht nach einem halben Jahr feststellen das das Bike schrott ist bzw unterdimensioniert.
> 
> ... Oder anders gefragt kann man mit dem Race auch ne gemütliche Runde drehen (mi Frau)?
> ...


 

Hallo,

sind 1000 Dein Limit? Wenn nein, rate ich Dir zu einem Fully, gerade für harten Geländeeinstz (wie auch immer Du den definierst) und kleine Sprünge. Besonders wenn das Rad auch noch Reserven haben sollte. 
Sowas geht grundsätzlich auch mit einem Hardtail, setzt dann aber doch eine höhere Fahrtechnik vorraus. Sonst machst Du ganz schnell Dein neues Bike kaputt. 

Mal abgesehen von der leicht gestreckten Sitzposition kann man mit dem Race (man mag es kaum glauben) auch gemütlich unterwegs sein. Es fällt also nicht gleich auseinander wenn der Tacho mal unter 25km/h anzeigt. 


grüße
Robby


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. Januar 2013)

Hi Eosride,

das beste wäre in der Tat, mal bei uns im Radon Center vorbeizuschauen, damit Du Dich von den Geometrien der Bikes überzeugen kannst. Die 26er Laufräder haben einen kleineren Radumfang, weshalb Du mit dem 29er schneller voran kommst als mit dem 26er. Außerdem rollst du mit dem 29er Bike gelassener über  Hindernisse. Bei einer Körpergröße unter 1,70m wäre ein 29er eher nicht zu empfehlen, da das Bike mit den großen Laufrädern viel höher kommt. Des weiteren ist die Laufrad-Steifigkeit beim 29er geringer.

Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------



## Dice8 (26. Januar 2013)

Bei deinem gewünschten Einsatz würde ich dir vom 29er abraten!
29er sind für XC in Ordnung aber für den "härteren geländeeinsatz" defintiv fehl am Platz. Ich würde dir auch generell zu einem All Mountain Fully raten. Wenn es ein Hardtail seien muss dann eventuell eher ein Stahlrahmen da dieser nicht so knacke hart wie Alu ist und mitfedert. 
Brauchbare All Mountain Fully fang so ab 1800 an.


----------



## rk19 (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Wenn ich gleich aml eine kategorie finde in die ich passe schreib ich hier mein anliegen rein.

Also ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen bike bei Radon gelandet.
Jetzt hab ich des öfteren gelesen, dass die ikes was für Leute sind die sich auskenne weil sie schon wissen was sie wolle/brauchen.

Bei mir ist es aber so, dass die materie relativ neu (fahre zwar schon einie zit Moutnainbike aber wil jetzt etwas weg von den Forst/Schotterwegen und in die pampa) ist. Sind die bikes trotzdem was für mich.

Was würdet ihr zum Slide 125 7.0 für meinen einsatzbereich sagen.

Beratung vor ort fällt leider komplett weg weil ich nicht von AT zum shop fahren werde.

Beste grüße


----------



## Dice8 (12. Februar 2013)

Das Slide 125 ist eher ein XC Fully aber abseits von Wegen definitiv zu gebrauchen. Wenn es aber ins extremer Gelände gehen so würde ich an deiner Stelle eher Richtung Slide 150 gehen sofern es ein Radon werden soll.


----------



## rk19 (12. Februar 2013)

Das ist momentan die Frage.  Bestellt ich bei Radonohne bBeratung und wie hoch ist die Chance, dass ich einen schei... bestellte? Also komm ich mit den richtwerten zu körpergrösse und schritthöhe hin?
Zum Thema Gelände. So EXTREM hätte ich es jetzt nicht vor.


----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2013)

Dein "Geschreibsel" ist echt schwer zu entziffern. Es wäre sehr nett wenn Du Dir etwas Mühe geben könntest, damit man Deine Frage nicht erst 5 mal durchlesen muß um es zu verstehen. Du wünscht Dir ja auch eine vernünftige und seriöse Antwort. Danke. 

Das 125 Radon ist wie mein Vorredner schon sagte sehr gut für XC. Damit kann man auch ins gröbere Gelände. Aber große Sprünge oder Bikepark sind damit nicht drin. Da brauchst Du mehr Federweg und stabilerer Komponenten.
Aber um deutlich "quer-feld-ein" zu fahren ist das 125 schon eine sehr gute Wahl. Wenn Du eine bequeme "Kutsche" möchtest mit der man auch mal "brutal" bergab möchte, ist das 150 natürlich erste Wahl.
Für einen Alpencross (da Du aus At kommst) reicht ein 125 aus.


----------



## rk19 (12. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Antwort und danke für das Verständnis zwecks Rechtschreibung. Versuch das abzustellen.
Dann wäre das bike was für mich. Jetzt stellt sich halt nur noch die Frage welche grösse und so.


----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2013)

Da gibt es relativ eindeutige Aussagen. Soll es sportlich sein, hast Du ein langes Oberrohr und niedriges Steuerrohr. Dann sitzt man gestreckt. Das ist bei den Marathon Bikes der Fall.
Soll es bequem sein, für Touren, und nur ab und an race, nimmt man ein kürzeres Oberrohr.
Wichtig: Wir sprechen hier zwar nur um 2-3 cm Unterschied, die aber machen es aus.
Eine grobe Richtung gibt die Schrittlänge. Dann kann man sich schon mal zwischen zwei Größen festlegen, der Rest ist dann abhängig von der Oberrohrlänge und dem Fahrstil / Wunsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rk19 (12. Februar 2013)

Verstehe. Hab jetzt gemessen und so. Komm auf 18" (80er Schrittlänge). Die oberrohrlänge ist aber nicht einstellbar richtig? Müsste ich wahrscheinlich dann selbst umbauen. Das sollte aber nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2013)

Das Oberrohr kann Du nicht verstellen, korrekt. Das ist ja verschweißt. Du kannst lediglich mit dem Sattel vor und zurück bzw. mit der Vorbaulänge variieren. Aber alles nur begrenzt um wenige cm oder mm ! Ein Vorbau kann eine Oberrohrlänge um ca. 1cm korrigieren (entspricht etwa einer Rahmengröße), alles andere würde einen größeren Einfluß auf die Gesamtgeo haben (Gewichtsverteilung, Lenkung etc.) Ob das der Ottonormalverbraucher allerdings auch so deutlich spürt, darüber wird oft diskutiert. Daher muß die Basisgeo passen, sonst wirst Du Deine pers. Sitzposition nie finden.

Mit 80cm Schrittlänge liegst Du voll bei 18", da kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Stellt sich noch die Frage ob sportlich / race oder Touren.

Man kann da ne echte Wissenschaft draus machen, man kann aber auch einfach nur fahren und dann auf die entsprechenden Ereignisse reagieren (sofern die Basisgeo stimmt). D.h. wenn das Knie schmerzt, Sattel in der Höhe verstellen, oder etwas vor und zurück schieben. Wenn das Handgelenk schmerzt einen Lenker mit mehr Höhe oder einem anderen Winkel montieren, usw. Es gibt für jedes Problemchen mittlerweile einen großen Markt an Zubehör, da findet man immer etwas.


----------

